
Maduro slashes five zeros from the Venezuelan bolivar to curb hyperinflation - firekvz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-opinions/wp/2018/07/26/facing-venezuelas-1000000-percent-inflation-maduro-pushes-a-quack-remedy/
======
pwned1
[http://archive.is/5fBTb](http://archive.is/5fBTb)

